# Elite Snow Foam



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Guys

I have 3 x 5 litres of ECC Snow Foam for sale...I haven't posted it in the For Sale section, as the cost of posting them would be crazy...

Elite Car Care Snow Foam 5 litre

£10 for 5 litres, collected (Newtownards, evenings or Boucher Road, days) :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

NornIron said:


> Guys
> 
> I have 3 x 5 litres of ECC Snow Foam for sale...I haven't posted it in the For Sale section, as the cost of posting them would be crazy...
> 
> ...


i believe this is breakin the rules ..
you will still have to post in the for sales section


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Norniron is a paid up member of personal sales section, whilst technically the thread is in the wrong forum, given the circumstances it can stay


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

NornIron said:


> Guys
> 
> I have 3 x 5 litres of ECC Snow Foam for sale...I haven't posted it in the For Sale section, *as the cost of posting them would be crazy*...
> 
> ...





Brazo said:


> Norniron is a paid up member of personal sales section, whilst technically the thread is in the wrong forum, given the circumstances it can stay


i thought that he meant the cost for putting the items up would be crazy - as i know you have to pay a small fee of what £5 for a month

i just totally read the sentence wrongly :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

FLOG HIM I SAY!!!!! only joking!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Norniron is a paid up member of personal sales section, whilst technically the thread is in the wrong forum, given the circumstances it can stay


Thank you for your decision, oh great moderating one...(types humbly, whilst bowing low...)


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

if you still have it in a few weeks ill have one off you!....i only live round the corner from you anyway.


----------



## CraigRx8 (Jun 6, 2008)

is this still for sale


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Yes mate, pete_172 has 1st dibs on one , but the other two are still available


----------



## CraigRx8 (Jun 6, 2008)

will pm you once i reach ten posts


----------



## TURBO4NI (May 27, 2008)

Need one of these and can collect tomorrow night. Will Pm you.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

All sold now...:thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Contrary to my previous post, having been messed about 3 times by a supposed buyer, I am now offering 2 x 5 litres to any other member...£10 each collected in Ards...:wall:


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

can you get the foam lances at all? think i may take one...


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

Would be interested in this if still available...


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Lirin said:


> Would be interested in this if still available...


It's here if you want it :thumb:


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

ill be round during the week mate, iive recovered now. my mate lives on your street too so i know where im going!

cheers!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

pete_172 said:


> ill be round during the week mate, iive recovered now. my mate lives on your street too so i know where im going!
> 
> cheers!


No probs Pete, there's one here for you :thumb:

Still 2 x 5 litres available...


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

PM me contact details mate


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Lirin said:


> PM me contact details mate


PM'd ya...


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

do you have any of these left over i would like one


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

All sold now!


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

ah well thanks


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

NornIron said:


> PM'd ya...


Many thanks for that mate- was nice to meet you.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i got some of the elite blizzard foam but it says its is tfr will it take the wax off


----------

